# Any pointers for jumps?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

This was my third time snowboarding and I decided to try some of the jumps. I know it's a weak jump but I was still proud of it. I was hoping for any pointers. 

I've read through the how to stuff wanted to see if anyone could point out anything extra I may be doing wrong. I'm still trying to figure out how to position yourself while in the air for a good landing.

YouTube - 3rd time snowboarding
YouTube - Snowboard Jump

I caught my heel edge trying to land another one and ass planted then violently whacked the back of my head on the ground. It still hurts.....Definitely getting a helmet.

Thanks for any help.

Daniel


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well in that second one you deffinitly leaned too far forward, that can get real bad on bigger features.

Dont lean back too far next time but kinda pretend your an airplane setting down your landing gear, so maybe let your tail gently contact first and then sorta lean forward to flatten out the rest of your base.

also, you might want to try sucking your knees up into your chest and try a grab to hold you in position as you travel through the air

but more then anything, just keep getting in the air as much as possible, hit every little jump or roller or whatever, doesnt matter if you get high or grab or w/e, as long as your in the air and getting comfortable with it


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like your doing pretty good for yourself if your that new..

Whats up with the guy on the ski's? Its not a roller coaster, you dont flail your hands above your head when you go off the top lol...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I've read through the how to stuff wanted to see if anyone could point out anything extra I may be doing wrong. I'm still trying to figure out how to position yourself while in the air for a good landing.


nice. in the first clip, you look very upright. try exaggerating how low you are in your stance during your approach. the more balanced your approach & takeoff, the less you'll have to worry about what happens in the air.
also:


me in another thread here said:


> there are 4 stages to successfully mastering any snowboard feature: approach; take-off; maneuver; landing. they progress from each other so if you have a problem with your take off, the maneuver and the landing will suffer. problems with approach will generally affect all stages of the feature.
> 
> try deconstructing what you are doing. assuming we're talking straight air, for take off try finding a reasonable slope and practice riding on a flat board (i.e not on any edge an all). practice short hops from a flat board, landing back on a flat board. try rolling over features with no air at all and be aware of your approach. instead of speed checking (which will get you on an edge, albeit temporarily) start your approach further down the hill from a fixed point with no speed check, etc.
> 
> ...


good luck

alasdair


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice job. That looks like a nice jump to learn on. The main thing that u need to focus on is becoming more comfortable and loose because u look very tense on your board. But don't worry because that will come with more time and experience. The other thing to work on, is to bend your knees a little more in the air.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

bend the knees more, and give more off a pop. and if its ur only third time. dont try the park please. learn how to just ride first. cause i hate it when ppl that cant even ride try the park. seriously dude, not to be rude or anything. but yeah. andd if you wanna gett better at park, takee regular lessons first to improve ur riding skills.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Bend the knees more, pop (same as ollie right?), suck up legs, relax more. Thanks for the help. I'll definitely put it to use on the next trip. Hopefully I'll have a new set of video's you guys can critique.

To hell with the park. I'm 27 and know my limits. That park stuff is waaaaaay down the road. Myself and some guys from work will be going again next week and (as long as this whiplash feels better) the lesson will be done then. I only go during the week when it's not crowded so that I won't end up being someone else's obstacle. I got what your saying though. I ride a Suzuki TL1000R that is a wheelie monster and nothings kills the good times more than some NEWB eating pavement trying to be like the big boys.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice job, bend knees and pop. thats its. do not underestimate bending your knees. its the most important part to taking off and landing. especially taking off, if you go off stiff kneed your going to flail everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats what I needed to know. Alot of other people would just "coast" off the jump stiff kneed like I was. So, naturally I thought that was how it's done. And I always flailed my arms like a one legged rooster in distress. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Daniel said:


> To hell with the park. I'm 27 and know my limits.


Dude, you're not _that_ old. Don't let your age discourage you! I started riding park last year when I was 27 and haven't killed myself yet. If you want to ride park, just work into it slowly... same thing applies whether you're 13 or 63.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Daniel said:


> And I always flailed my arms like a one legged rooster in distress.
> 
> Thanks.


Dude that was me abotu 2 seasons ago !!! Bend thy knees !


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I know I'm not old....But if I get hurt now it takes much longer to get back to normal.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I know I'm not old....But if I get hurt now it takes much longer to get back to normal.


Being that same age i agree, plus you gotta take time off work potentially...the kids have it much easier if they dislocate their shoulder or something..they can just stay home and have their mommies make them noodle soup. 
I get to stay at home, not get paid, try to ignore the pain and eat frozen pizza...lol


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Meh, I'll still get paid.....I'm an active duty U.S. Marine. Free medical and a guaranteed paycheck. 

I just hate down time waiting to heal.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I concur down time blows monkey nuts, and the healing process does indeed take longer and old injuries have a tendency to revisit you. I've got the shoulders and knees to prove it. I'm 3 years younger than you and I can tell that.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im scared to think how much time i have left in the park. at 20 years old i only have 4-5 more seasons of actually progressing before i have to start riding...i dont want to see the day im too old to do park...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll never be to old to do something. You just think shit through a little more. I'm married with two kids and still skydive, snowboard, motocross, motorcycle stunt, race cars, fight MMA, surf, scuba dive, and get sloppy piss in a trash can drunk....but now I think about what I'm getting ready to do BEFORE I actually do it. I want to be prepared for the task.

I'll try anything really. The alternative is dying in some home with a diaper on.......makes going out in a blaze of glory not so bad, huh?


----------

